# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hỏi về tình trạng han gỉ của day trượt , các bác cho em lời khuyên ạ ?

## vanminh989

Chào các bác ạ, hiện tại em có một cặp ray tình trạng của nó nhưu hình ạ.nó không hẳn là han gỉ mà kiểu bị ố  như hình ạ



Em hỏi :
các bác đánh giá giùm em tình trạng của nó ạ , nếu dùng được thì độ bền sao ạ, 
cặp day này vẫn dùng để lắp máy gỗ được chứ ạ ?

----------


## dungtb

bác mua chai xịt dp40 về đánh rửa sạch sẽ đi là ôk

----------


## biết tuốt

ố thì việc cái gì , nhìn k đẹp , bán thì bị ép giá thôi chứ còn để dùng chả sao

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

khi ray bj rỉ lau chùi lại thi kết quả là dc cái ray như của bác đó .

----------


## vanminh989

vâng cám ơn các bác đã góp ý. không thấy bác nào đánh giá nó tồi chắc nó vẫn còn sử dụng được phải không ạ, em để rành mai mốt dùng ạ.

----------


## MinhPT

Mình không biết gì về ray, nhưng khi gặp 1 bề mặt kim loại bị thế này thì lấy cái kính lúp độ phóng đại lớn 3x 5x soi thử xem có phải gỉ lồi lõm bề mặt không?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

màu xỉn như vậy thì trước kia nó đã bị gỉ rất nhiều . nên dùng nó vào việc gì đó khác đi .
 chứ làm máy thì kiếm cặp mới mới chút , ray giờ giá nó cũng giảm nhiều so với trước.

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Chịu khó chăm sóc lại là sài tốt thôi Bác.

Nhưng chỉ sợ việc bị rơ / hở nhiều bị bụi vào hoặc rung lắc hơn thì nhanh hư con trượt thôi.

----------

